
As an entrepreneur should I focus my energy on providing value to my customers? - hackernewsnewb
That seems to make sense to me. Serve your customers by providing them with value above all else. Additionally, make sure the value proposition is aligned with your business and is sustainable.<p>I define value pretty loosely. It can be everything from the ambiance in the bathroom to the pricing options.
======
PhilWright
Is this a serious question?

What is the alternative, focus on not providing value to your customers? Yeah,
I would go with the initial idea and given them something of value.

